# Then and Now pics. Critique please



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

The first week I had him. September 2012


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Summer 2013. I wish I had taken more pics of his progress.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Another Summer 2013


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Winter 2013, scruffy


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

A then and now shot. The top pic was this weekend on our 15 mile ride.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Playing dress up with my mom's old show stuff, last summer.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

And one more for fun. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

i am not a conformation person -- but those look like some severe withers

handsome dude though ... not just kinda of handsome -- but really handsome
can tell you take good care of him


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

I should note, I just started with the dressage principles with him over the past six months. Long and low and helping him come through his back. I should get new pics of him without a saddle as I think his back has raised up a bit more and he's become rounder through the topline since the scruffy pic from the winter.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks jmike! He gets a lot of love but he gets to be a horse, first and foremost. Lol, I think that helps the most. He likes to be dirty and outside with his friends and I'm happy I can give him that. My little piggy.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

After looking at some other posts, I'm going to assume these pics aren't the greatest for assessment of his current state. I will try to get some good pics tonight after work to post for critique. Thanks!


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, hoping these are better shots? I didn't have anyone around to hold him for me.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Left side


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Tried keeping him square...


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't even know if this one is helpful. You can see he has scars all over. I don't know what happened to him before I got him, trailer accident? Caught in fencing? He has big scars on his temples and a nice zorro scar on his LF. Whatever he went through before, it hasn't messed with his head. He's a really good natured boy.

So, I know what I see when I look at him. What do you see? Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Lol, I meant right side, on the pic marked "left". DOH! I wish I could edit my posts!!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Handsome fella. Right side photo is easier to see so going off of that one (and it is a more flattering photo than the left side too 

Overall he is a nice looking guy. A bit long backed/long coupled and he is slightly sickle hocked, but a good length of neck (top picture makes it look like it ties in low, but second pic looks fine), good shoulder, nice croup shape.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is a lovely horse, in amazing shape and muscling. I see that he appears to be camped out behind.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! Is there anything you think I should steer clear from with him due to any glaring conformation faults you see? Like I said, we're primarily trail riding/camping, basic dressage for conditioning, playing with cows (sorting), etc. Do you see anything that screams don't pop him over little jumps? My dressage instruction is with an eventing trainer right now and while I don't want to compete in anything, wondering how he'd fare on a BN course for fun?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks really sturdy and relaxed and healthy. I would do anything you both enjoyed doing. he's a fine horse.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

See how some top line conditioning can soften the abruptness of his withers?? Proper muscles development can hide some not go great features. He/you cant change the fact he has prominant withers but weight (enough, not to much) and proper muscle development can soften the sharpness and give an illusion of such. If you want I can probably use the picture in post #14 (right side profile) and put him on my grid. (I can do it this weekend) He has definatly made some improvements esp with conditioin and some weight. 

The tail gives off to much of shaddow for the rear but I might can still put up some lines and work with it. The front....to much of his head is in the way to take a good gander esp from his chest. I can see what I can do.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

ZZ, that would be wonderful if you could. Thank you so very much for offering to take the time. I really appreciate it!

It sounds like I'm on the right track with the program I have him on then. Basic stretching and dressage with lots of fun trails and hill work thrown in there? If you have any other suggestions, let me know!

Here's a different chest shot. Maybe this will work better? I know he's not standing square, but all the others I have are offset and not head on.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Bumping hoping Zaney will have time to throw him in 'the grid'. I'm really curious what someone who knows what they're looking at sees (as opposed to me). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I suffer from brain farts and totally forgot about this thread. Shame on me.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

OK: IN the balance box he is a little longer than he is tall. His legs will work a little more to cover the ground a long legged horse would. No big deal A horse is broken up into thirds and each third should equal the other. He shows that he is a hair long in the loin and a hair short i the quarter. This is what put him a little out of the balance box. ITs not so bad that he will be predisposed to anything major, just getting under himself realy well will be hindered. 

His neck is average length and his neck is average length with good attatchment sites, could be a tad longer in the poll but he shouldnt have much problems flexing there. Comes off the shoulder fairly decent. Follows the basic characteristics of the breed. Prominant withers and you all ready know.

Leg set is pretty good from the shoulder but he does stand a little camped under there. Is shoulders are realy well and sit a 44 degrees (ideal is 45 to 50) and his humerus is a little long, could stand to be a tad more upright. The angle of his humerus is about 45 (55 give or take a little is ideal) and the over all angle between the two is 88 degrees. (Ideal is about 100 to 105) He will still have good forward reach and might be a little high stepping. Not bad for jumping either. Good length in pastern but its a bit upright, is not parallel to the shoulder angle. Might need to take off a litte more heel. Check with Farrier.

Hind quarters are adequate with a decent equal sided triangle from the point of hip to the point of thigh to the point of stifle. The femur is a tad short but nothing to complain about. still has good muscle attatchment and plenty of power to get you where you need to be. Should be able to do some low level jumping and should be able to engage rear with out much ado. He does have small hocks and is slightly sickled. I cant tell if they sit at a good height or not because his leg is sticking out to much. He is almost level in build wich is great in good riding horses and horses you want front end lift and hind end engagement. In Dressage prospects and Jumpers you will want a uphill build. Less stress on the spine also.

Over all a pretty nicely built animal. Worse attribute: his small hocks (not the worse I have seen though). Take care of them. The hock is the hardest working joint in the horse's body.


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know this is off topic but I love his color. What kind of bay would he be considered?

He's a handsome guy that you can tell you take very good care of.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

That is called a bright bay.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh Zaney! Thank you so much for taking the time to evaluate my boy and explain all that your grid found. It helps me immensely and validates some of the training decisions I have made for him. I'm very happy to hear that conformationally, he can go in all the fun directions I'm interested in without fearing I'm asking more of him than is fair for what Mother Nature gave him. (My chiro has me already giving him four flex for his hocks. He was flexing just a tad limited but has improved immensely since starting the supplementation. His hocks are totally on my radar. Good to hear it from others to reinforce).

I really do appreciate your time and feedback.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

No prob.

I am working on trying to figure out a way to get the grid up for you to actually be able to see for your self. 

I have had a financial set back and havent been able to up grade anything and am still plugging mercilessly with dial up. I am able to put pics on my USB port flash drive. I am going to try to see if I can up load them to my Photo Bucket account and thus have the ability to get them here on the forum. I'm not a computer genius so I might be wishful thinking in this regard. But its worth a try. ( I would love to change my avatar here to another great picture I love) I need uprgraded on everything on this PC and then I need either cable or what ever else one can get on a PC. I have tried to up grade my browser but because my internet is so frigging slow it wont dowload. I can no longer look at my favorite site....EBAY (LOVE IT) due to my out dated browser. I go through with drawals during the week and am only able to browse Ebay when I am at the library on the weekends. It kills me. I like to just look at all the stuff and the crap ppl are trying to sell for way over its worth (just because its old doesn't nessesarily mean its worth alot of money), and I like to look for books on various subjects. Amazon has now peaked my interest also. Who knew amazon had so much variety of stuff for sale. I could just go on but I will spare you the boredom.


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

No worries at all Zaney. If you can, that would be great. If not, it's totally ok. I just appreciate the time you took to evaluate my pic. Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

